# Please meet our new addition - ROXY :)



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

She is my birthday present from my crazy hubby LOL it was a surprise and i am still in shock LOL
We got her on friday and everything is going well  She is very very active and happy little girl  













Thanks for looking


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

So cute! What a precious baby


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a fabulous birthday present! Lucky you! She is a doll.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Now that is a real birthday present! Roxy is adorable.. Congratulations! Deb


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday...congrats on your new addition.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww love the last pic.....so cute x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww she is adorable.
Love her white socks!
What a great hubby, congrats!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

LUCKY! Best birthday present ever Hehe! And I love that pic of them all cureld up..precious!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is fabulous. What an great surprise. Tell hubby that we all approve ---LOL. I think that the other pups like her as well...look at the three of them all snug.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wish hubby would buy me one for my birthday !


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you all 
All three girls are getting on really well, and looks like Roxy is going to be our new alpha LOL 
Yes it is the best present ever, I still can't believe I have her


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Adorable!!!  What a lucky ducky you are to have a fabulous hubby to buy you a chi!! lol I would die if my hubby did that lol I had to fight tooth and nail to get Luna lol Though now he is totally in love with Luna lol


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Soo cute !! Best birthday present ever!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

she is georgous, where did he get her, divine


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

She is lovely! Wish Marcus was that spontainious and bought me a puppy lol had to buy my own.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

She's adorable xx


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

how thoughtful, i wish she was my birthday suprise! such a sweet little girl! x


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Only the best birthday presant ever! Wow! What a lovely hubby!
Shes a gorgeous little girly x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh she is beautiful!! I love the photo of them all curled up asleep, what a great present


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

shes adorable!! great birthday present x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow she is gorgeous!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

FireFox said:


> Thanks for looking


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH she is so darn CUTE! And how on EARTH did you get them all snuggied up like this for a picture? Congrats on the new addition, and I am excited to watch her grow up!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

What a face, just perfect. Congratulations xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh.....congrats on your new addition. She is just PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What a GREAT birthday present. The pic with all three of them curled up is precious. I like the little white patch on Roxy's neck. I am jealous


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh thanks so much for lovely comments  Yes hubby is great, he loves dogs and especially chihuahuas LOL although his dream dog is Basset Hound  



amandagalway said:


> she is georgous, where did he get her, divine


 Thank you Amanda  He got here from lady in Palmerstown, we have to go and visit her in few weeks time.



flippedstars said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH she is so darn CUTE! And how on EARTH did you get them all snuggied up like this for a picture? Congrats on the new addition, and I am excited to watch her grow up!


Thank you so much  Before Roxy came my two were sleeping like that too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ccasion7: awwww, Roxy is adorable ccasion4:


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you so much *Elaina*


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

what a great birthday present! roxy is adorable!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

palmerstown is only up the road from us
i love getting pressies like this, nice


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you *Adrienne* 

*Amanda* - i can't wait for our own Dublin chi meet-up, I'd say somewhere around May or bit latter, when the weather becomes nicer  but we all definitely have to meet


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awwwww I LOVE that last pic. What a great hubby you have, I'd love to get a present like that.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you *MarieUkxx*


----------

